

Strive for Balance - RiderOfGiraffes
http://www.penzba.co.uk/StriveForBalance.html

======
cwb
I agree, though I would be even more prescriptive: when people hear of a new
idea they should _first_ try to understand the upside (the value created if
the idea takes off). _Then_ , think through obstacles/problems and put them in
perspective with the upside. If the upside is deemed minor, it could be better
to see if the core idea can be mutated into something more valuable before
looking at obstacles/problems with the current idea.

(The split between "idea upside" and "obstacles/problems" that I've made is
somewhat artificial -- you can say that a small upside is a problem -- but I
think it's helpful.)

(EDIT: "idea" -> "idea upside")

------
jacquesm
That's really neat to see it so well expressed.

Less is more :)

------
stavrianos
it sounds to me like the people who find problems might already have found a
balance, and are canceling out anything that might disrupt it.

